# Variablen aus Schleife holen



## jonasXDD (20. Dez 2012)

Hallo,
ich weiß, dass das sehr einfach sein müsste, aber ich lerne es ja grade 

Ich muss den int jahre wieder aus der Schleife holen, damit ich damit weitermachen kann, aber ich kann das nicht in die Schleife mit schreiben, da etwas ausgegeben wird.


```
while(dieses_jahr < endyear)
					{
						int jahre = heutiger_tag + 365;
						dieses_jahr++;
					}
					
					int zwischnsumme = remaining + jahre;
```

Wie kann ich das machen?

MfG


----------



## Spewer (20. Dez 2012)

```
int jahre = 0;
while(dieses_jahr < endyear)
                    {
                      jahre = heutiger_tag + 365;
                        dieses_jahr++;
                    }
                    
                    int zwischnsumme = remaining + jahre;
```


----------



## Phash (20. Dez 2012)

initialisere das int vor der Schleife


----------

